# My "Monster Kid" column on Rue Morgue's website



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey all, it occurred to me that some of you might be interested in my Rue Morgue Magazine column, so I decided to share the link here. Basically, it's a nostalgic look at the formative years of horror/Halloween fans.

http://rue-morgue.com/blog/archives/2011/08/02/monster-kid-corner-mr-boogedy/

If you check it out, leave a comment for me. Thanks!


----------

